# Restrictions on carp passwords



## QuesoGrande (Aug 22, 2022)

Are there requirements and restrictions to be observed when defining CARP passwords?  What about use of complete passphrases ... are there any other considerations then?  I thought I saw an article about this some little time ago, but cannot find it now that I want it ... Sigh.


----------

